# Incubator warehouse thermometer



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Has anyone found the Incubator Warehouse thermometer with the remote wire to be inaccurate. I have so many thermometers and they vary by so much. This one shows the highest temp of all of them. Has anyone used it and found it was inaccurate??


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

+I have a Brinsea glass thermometer that's accurate and I put that laying at the top even with the eggs. Then I have a spot check which is a sensor on a cord to a little pocket size thing. That's accurate too. I do know that there are little microclimates in incubators, and it's probably coolest at the floor and warmest at the top. They may all be off a bit. I just move the eggs around.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Mine are all off by nearly 2 degrees! I think I'll move the eggs around until I figure out this new thermometer. Should have just stuck with my old plan....it worked! This new thermometer has me second guessing my newest setup!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> Has anyone found the Incubator Warehouse thermometer with the remote wire to be inaccurate. I have so many thermometers and they vary by so much. This one shows the highest temp of all of them. Has anyone used it and found it was inaccurate??


 I have two of them, and they're pretty close. Have you tried calibrating them?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't even know how to calibrate! I'll have to Google it


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> I don't even know how to calibrate! I'll have to Google it


There is a method of baggies of ice/ice water. Allegedly a thermometer should read 32 degrees using this method, then you would make note of how off your measurement is. I'm trying it right now with mine... I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We had one bum one from incubator warehouse... now our incubator has three...


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I looked up calibration and it requires submerging in boiling or ice water and I'm pretty sure that would ruin this one. I have another one on order. Until then I'm going with the highest temp so I don't cook them. The eggs will be just fine....its just my brain that wants to see a perfect number on all of them!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I never get perfectly matching numbers on 3 thermometers. But I try to keep them all around 100 degrees. Unless one is way off, then I toss it. 
Bigger incubators have more fluxuation and take longer to recover after opening. Some people use balloons filled with water as heat sinks. If your bator has a big window on top, lay a piece of bubble wrap over the glass. The glass is where you lose heat or stability.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I tossed the one that was way off. I got a nice glass thermometer and it aligns with the ones that I have used with all my previous batches. Teaches me to try and get a new "fancy" thermometer!!


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry to necro this thread, but new and fancy is not always bad. Keep in mind with any of our products you can call us and we will be more than happy to help you out with it. Best of luck.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't worry...I was having a bad technology week. I actually just purchased the egg shaped thermometer and a seperate humidity one.  I do think that one was just off for whatever reason. But, I've heard great things about the egg shaped one. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

I know this post it got a little time since the last post but all you that wants to throw your thermometers away---send them to me---I will be happy. 

How I calibrate them----lets say I got 3 and all 3 read different. I choose the one in the middle---I hatch a load of eggs. If they hatch on time---this thermometer is Good to go, if they hatch late or early I adjust the temp up or down for the next hatch. When the eggs hatch On time---what ever this thermometer was reading I write that on this thermometer as the set temp. Then I put all the thermometers in the incubator--grouped tight together--not close to a heating element---turn it on without having messed with the thermostat----when the heat gets up right---reading the temp I got wrote on the one----I make note what the others are reading---I then take the others out and write on them what they are reading. So if the higher one was reading 103.6 for example---that's what I would make it read if I was using it to set-up a incubator. If the low one was reading 98---that's the set-temp for it----so I do not throw away a good thermometer just because it reads different than another one.


----------

